# Fly Fishing Class Update



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

So far I have 3 people that will be attending the one day fly fishing class at Meadow Creek Pond in Roy. 
Address: 5075 S. 4200 W. Roy Ut.
Date: Sept 24th. Start time 5:30pm.

Waltny
Wishin
Greenguy88

Is anyone else interested in attending the class?
Please let me know if you need to borrow a rod.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Confirming my attendance.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, Waltny. See ya Monday.


----------



## cowboyfan (Sep 19, 2007)

If your willing to teach me i'll be there. And i'll have my own rod, just aint good at using it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

cowboyfan said:


> If your willing to teach me i'll be there. And i'll have my own rod, just aint good at using it.


See you there cowboyfan.
[you don't know how hard it is for a Denver fan to write the word cowboy!]


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill be there. And I have my own rod. I have just taught myself how to fly fish. It will be nice to get a few pointers. Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll see you at Meadow Creek Pond tomorrow afternoon at 5:30.
Let's meet at the South bowery, just inside the fence.
I look forward to meeting everyone,
Grandpa D.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa D,
Just checking to see if we are still on for today with the dismial weather we are having. 
Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be there at 5:00pm with the official start time of 5:30pm.
It looks like the weather will be better by then.
This is the only day that I will have for several weeks, so I hope the weather holds.
Rain or shine, I'll be there.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats good enough for me.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Grandps what kind of flies would you recommend us bringing?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

No flies needed tonight.
I will talk about some of the more popular flies for our area though.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks again for the class Grandpa D. I learned a few things,the roll cast, that for now I need to go with weight forward line and get a winch to strap my arm down to the rod so I can break that wrist snap habit :evil: .... 

In the future I would love a stream targeted class if anyone has the time.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya thanks a lot Grandpa D! I learned a bunch of good tips from you! Now I just gotta get em down pat and become as good as you are! *()* It was great to finally put a face to your name. Thanks once again!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope that each of you were able to gain something form the class.
To tell you the truth, I was expecting people that have never fly fished before.
You guys are already well on your way into the world of fly fishing.
Time on the water is about all you need now.
Report back when you catch some fish on the still water.
We will want to hear your stories.
Thanks agaiin for attending the class,
Grandpa D.


----------

